# Resqued from hit and run, now pet?



## GirlyThePigeon (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi all, Im new here. (Please excuse my english- its not my home language). I just want to share my story. I picked up a very young pigeon on the pavement next to a very busy road at a shopping centre in our city. She had back feathers missing and couln't walk. I doctored her for two months and she is completely healed now. She turned into the most amazing, beautiful, intelligent pigeon with personality! She is very tame. She sleeps in her big box at night and walk around the apartment during the day. She also fly short distances. Anyway, I did not really want a pet pigeon because I thought it would be cruel to keep a pigeon indoors and it would be better for her to have her freedom, but she is not at all interested in flying away. I also dont want to take her back to where I found her, cause I often see pigeon road kill on that road. She was also so young when we got her, so sure she didnt have a mate yet. Ive put her outside a few times and she just run straight back into our apartment. I dont mind keeping her, but I just want to know if I can keep her. It looks like she already bonded with my husband and I and she is not at all interested in being apart from us. Does tame feral pigeons make good pets and will she be happy. She seems very content and even made buddies with my guinypig Peanut. They give each other kisses through the bars. I would love to keep her. My husband is willing to build a big avery and maybe even eventually get a mate for her at the pet shop. What do you think? Her name is Girly.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Oh yes, definitely keep her. I also have a large aviary with a few rescues and enjoy spending time with them. Building an aviary outside is a much better option than keeping a bird inside the house. For now, don't even let her go outside cause she might get spooked by something, fly away and you might not see her again.

Can you post a photo of her?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Rescued feral pigeons are fantastic pets. Our beloved Phoebe was critically injured after flying into a fan. She had a broken wing and was nearly decapitated. She was the most wonderful happy loving pet we have ever had. So yes rescued feral pigeons can be kept and make terrific pets. Thank you for rescuing your bird!


----------



## GirlyThePigeon (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi there, thank you for the replies. Here is two photos of her. One of her in her box where she is sleeping at night and during the day she basically walk all over our apartment. She loves checking out my 3 guinea pigs and here in the second pic she and Peanut is exchanging kisses.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww she is beautiful and she's so lucky you took her in and cared for her, what lovely people you and your hubby are. Feral pigeons are fantastic imo and very very smart. I have four ferals and three tumblers, all are wonderful but I have to admit to the ferals being my favourites because they are so trusting, almost fearless, lol. 
You definitely should keep her and you'll learn so much about how adorable pigeons are that you'll wonder where all the ignorance in hatred towards them stemmed from - I'd say it's because people just do not know about pigeons and instead listen to 'old wives tales' about them. 
Thank you for looking after this beautiful lil lady and I hope you share many happy memories together.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

She is indeed lovely! Also like your guinea pig. We have two old male guineas.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Lovely pigeon, she was very fortunate that you found her. She will have a long and happy life with you.


----------



## GirlyThePigeon (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## LoveSatinettes (Jul 20, 2017)

That's so nice of you to save her!

You're lucky she is so tame. I have mine as babies right now and they are just so scared of me and won't even eat properly 

I'm glad you're both doing well


----------

